# First time skijoring



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I was so nervous to try this out! If Denali wasn't doing well it's no problem to let her off leash but Kaytu can't be off yet. Kaytu took to biking really well but has only done that once and was pretty distracted. She only met her friend snow last night but that was like a fish to water so I wasn't too concerned about that being a factor. I haven't been cross country skiing since I was 12. I wasn't expecting disaster, but it wouldn't have surprised me if it was a struggle. I left her head collar on just in case things weren't going well so I could swap from harness to that if needed. However, she was perfect! Even Denali was really pulling. If we lived in Colorado I'd certainly get a skijoring belt. Hub was fine with Nali, but Kay pulled hard the entire time and despite swapping hands now and then I was certainly feeling it by the end. We all had a blast!




















Kaytu (you can hear Nali whining in the background)





Denali





Denali is so excited!





and both together at the end


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a great time! I'm so jealous... we don't have any snow.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It was a blast, I loved it! You have no snow in Minnesota right now?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

No, we are having a brown winter so far.


----------

